# Family Day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Wife and #1 went fishing with me today. Wind against tide made the hook setting almost impossible but after three tries I made it work. Set out a sock and the boat came around nice. Once again it was action packed and then this cat happened. 










Great short 3 hrs and really enjoyed it. 

Capt Mike


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

thats a nice one!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

healthy cat :fishing:


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

that thing was eating good!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great fish.


----------

